# Cross slide backlash adjustment nut on G0750G



## Tozguy (May 2, 2019)

In the Grizzly manual for the G0750G on pages 99 and 100, part 637 is described as a 'backlash adjustment nut'. 
However, there is no mention of how to adjust it on page 70 that deals with adjusting cross slide backlash. 
Or am I missing something?


----------



## SamI (May 2, 2019)

Not sure about your machine but on mine you would move the cross slide all the way towards you then undo the M8 screw on top of the cross slide.  Then wind the dial all the way as if to move the cross slide away from you.  The cross slide shouldn't move but eventually you should see a brass nut appear from under it.  

On my machine (not a Grizzly but I'm assuming the same) the brass nut has a split in it which can be adjusted by tightening an M6 screw in it.  I adjust until it just starts binding then back off a small amount and that's usually good enough for me.


----------



## Tozguy (May 2, 2019)

My question is specific to adjustment of the backlash in the thrust bearings at the front of the cross slide. You would need to view page 99 of the G0750G manual to see what my question relates to.
It is not about the split nut that you have mentioned Saml but I appreciate your interest in helping me out.


----------



## SamI (May 2, 2019)

Ahh, I see.

On my machine the bolt that secures the handwheel in place has a long grub screw going through it.  To adjust you loosen the bolt, adjust the grub screw and re-tighten.




The actual bolt on mine is hollow so you don't need to remove the whole thing to adjust.  I had it out there for demonstration purposes.

But, looking at your manual the Grizzly lathe has a different configuration.  It almost looks as though there is a securing pin or screw.  I would guess you would remove this, index the adjustment nut round then reinstall the retaining screw.


----------



## Tozguy (May 2, 2019)

Thanks Saml now we are hummin.
My lathe is not a Grizzly but is very similar. I often refer to Grizzly manuals since the manual for my lathe really $ucks.
My set up uses a spacer washer instead of a grub screw to set clearance for the thrust bearings. I have ground the spacer down but if I go too far it will be too tight.
I prefer something adjustable so will look at making a threaded gizmo to replace the spacer and have a way of adjusting clearances.
Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## SamI (May 3, 2019)

No problem at all.  I too have found the adjustment to be a bit fiddly.  It seems to go from sloppy to binding with only the slightest adjustment!


----------

